

Vodafone in final stages of global SAP ERP rollout - DMPenfold2008
http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/applications/3280669/vodafone-in-final-stages-of-global-sap-erp-rollout/

======
Powerscroft
Nice ot read of a success story

